# Reloading Supplies In Stock



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Stopped in Fin Feather Fur in Canton, they had Large Pistol and Large Rifle primers in stock and there powder supply was the fullest I have seen it in a long time, limit of 12 pounds of powder per day


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Thx for the head's up!


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

went to the Fin in MIlan and they had nothing....


----------

